# C02 Fire Extinguisher setup question...yes another one...



## jojouk (11 Jan 2013)

Hi,

I have been reading, and reading, and reading, and I am pretty sure that I understand most things. I have purchased all the necessary bits and pieces, and Im ready to set it all up, but have a few questions.

I bought this of a fellow forum user:

aqua medic regulator, separate needle valve, solenoid, bubble counter, a rhinox 5000 diffuser, drop checker, 4dKH solution.

http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8352/8277394012_5cd6679577_b_d.jpg














And sourced a rather nice chrome FE 




My question, is, what how to I put them all together? As in, what sequence?

I thought:  FE > Reg > Solenoid > Check Valve > Needle Valve > Bubble counter > Check Valve > Diffuser.

I also cant see a way to get the solenoid to screw into the regulator, so is it ok to connect by CO2 tubing?

Any advice very, very welcome


----------



## Greenview (11 Jan 2013)

Yes you can connect the solenoid to the reg with some CO2 tubing. As to the order, you need to place the check valve after the needle valve so that the needle valve does not get tank water coming back into it.


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (11 Jan 2013)

Sexy fire extinguisher, I'm liking it.


----------



## Matt Warner (11 Jan 2013)

Hi, yes it seems that you have everything in the right order. Just remember to never take the regulator off when the handles on the extinguisher are pressed!


----------



## jojouk (12 Jan 2013)

It's D day tomorrow, setting it all up!! I will take photos...and let you all know!


----------



## jojouk (13 Jan 2013)

Have gotten distracted by the football...


----------



## jojouk (13 Jan 2013)

Done it! Have all limbs intact....how many bps should I be looking at?


----------



## foxfish (13 Jan 2013)

Did you say how big your tank is?


----------



## jojouk (13 Jan 2013)

350 litres. I have set it at just over 1.5 bps at the moment,


----------



## foxfish (13 Jan 2013)

Well I doubt that you will be able to count the BPS on a tank that big, there is not set formula but expect to use quite a lot of gas.


----------



## Martin cape (13 Jan 2013)

I have mine on just over 2 bps and mines 180 litre pal. Takes its time to get up to level I tell ya lol


----------



## Ady34 (13 Jan 2013)

Hi jojo,
Good job setting it up.
Is this set up being added to a new tank without livestock, or to an already running set up?
If its without livestock crank up the co2 to an uncountable bubble rate as 350l will need a lot.
There are many factors which can effect injection rate, for example high surface agitation off gasses co2 quicker so more is needed to reach ideal levels.
Your better off injecting more on a fishless system and dialling down for the introduction of livestock. This way the plants are catered for. I run 5 bps on my 180l with some surface agitation so already a huge difference from Martin Cape at 2bps. Every tank is different, and also bubble counters are different too. I tend to use the bubble counter as a guide to myself for an idea of injection rate if I need to reset the needle valve ever, rather than a definitive guide.
Use a drop checker to indicate levels of co2 within the tank, and try it at different positions to ensure co2 distribution is good.
If your adding the co2 to a system that already has livestock then you need to start slowly and work up so as not to gas the fish. It's best to do this over a few days when your around and can monitor progress. You could supplement with liquid carbon during this time to increase carbon availability for the plants so they are still catered for. Also worth keeping in mind is the lighting, low light = less demand for co2 and easier control, high light = greater demand for co2 and less margin for error.
Cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## jojouk (13 Jan 2013)

Hmmmm,

Thanks everyone for your advice.

I am going to have to have a play around I think. I have a fair bit of surface agitation, so I will have to move about my spraybars, and up the bps. I do have livestock in the tank, so its a turn it up slowly kind of affair!

Also, I dont think the solenoid is working. I have it set on timer, and the timer switched it off (I have a small internal pump on the same timer) but the co2 didnt stop, even after 30 mins later the co2 was still bubbling...I have turned it off by the valve for now, Ill have to mess about a bit with it tomorrow


----------



## Ady34 (13 Jan 2013)

Hi,
Did you hear the solenoid click when it went if? Does it click both when switched on and off, you should be able to hear an audible clunk. If not its probably broken, but If it does then ensure its mounted the correct way as they are directional....you probably know this but always worth mentioning.
Cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## jojouk (13 Jan 2013)

There is a click when it goes on and off yes, I just checked  yeah 1 know they are one directional, but can someone explain more how that works on a solenoid? Is it the same as a check valve type thing?


----------



## jojouk (14 Jan 2013)

I have been googling...

Apparently if the pressure behind the solenoid is not high enough it won't stop the flow effectively?

And sometimes debris can get stuck inside, so unplug from the bubble counter, and blast through some co2 through the solenoid to hopefully dislodge whatever it is? 

Lots and lots of messing about tomorrow then!


----------

